# Leck im Schwimmteich (Tipps erbeten)



## Teich-Taucher (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt ist es passiert, unser Schwimmteich hat ein Leck. Seit ca. 1 Woche sind ca. 40.000l ins Erdreich verschwunden. Heute scheint sich der Wasserverlust zu stabilisieren bzw. zum Stillstand zu kommen. Also habe ich auf dieser Höhe das Leck zu "suchen"...

Einige Daten zum Schwimmteich: 

Tiefe ca. 1,60
Wasservolumen ca. 65 - 70.000 Liter

Das mal zur Ausgangslage...

Jetzt scheint aber dieses Leck irgendwie ein "Zeichen" zu sein, da wir uns sowieso schon die letzten Jahre immer wieder fragen, ob der Schwimmteich so wie er angelegt ist eigentlich noch Spaß macht, denn jedes Jahr aufs neue muss ich ca. 1 Woche den Eintrag von der Wintersaison absaugen, schrubben bis der Arzt kommt, und dann 2-3 x in der Woche die Algen vom Boden und vom Abhang absaugen und ebenfalls weiter abschrubben...macht irgendwie nicht so richtig Spaß...

Hier mal einige Bilder dazu, damit ihr eine Vorstellung bekommt....

 

 

Hier mal ein Bild aus der Bauphase. Am Hang haben wir heute auch die meisten Algenprobleme:

 
Der ganze Schwimmteich ist auf Basis der Natura-Gart Philosophie entstanden. Also mit Ziel-Saugtechnik, Filtergraben, 900er Vlies, 1,4mm Folie, Verbundmatte und letztendlich alles mit Beton eingeschlämmt. Hörte sich damals alles sehr gut an, nur die Natur wollte nicht so wie das NG-System. Die Algen kleben sich quasi an den Hang und müssen mit einem Kärcher und einer Drahtbürste 1-2 x in der Woche abgeschrubbt werden. Seltsamerweise finden sie am Schwimmteich-Grund keine "Haltemöglichkeit", da lässt sich alles sehr einfach absaugen...

Ebenfalls sind die Wände des Schwimmteiches mit Hängematten ausgestattet, um Pflanzen aufzunehmen. Hörte sich damals alles richtig gut und homogen an. Heute weiß ich aber, dass sich alles mögliche in den Hängematten verfängt, und anfängt zu wachsen...auch Algen...

Wie auch immer...wir denken gerade verstärkt darüber nach, natürlich das Leck zu flicken, und dann über den Beton eine weitere Folie zu ziehen, damit die Algen und das Sediment keine Möglichkeit mehr hat, sich "festzusaugen"..

Filterung des Schwimmteiches ist super. Ich habe immer glasklares Wasser. Einmal durch den Filtergraben, und dann über einen 500l Vortex inkl. Amalgan-Lampe. Von dort aus in einen 1.000l IBC Container mit ca. 50m lfd. Filterpatronen PPI 30.

Jetzt kommt etwas ungewöhnliches, aber es funktioniert.

Der Schwimmteich läuft über in unseren Fisch-/Koiteich (ca. 100.000L, 6 Kois, dutzende Goldfische, 6-8 Megaorfen, __ Moderlieschen und __ Sonnenbarsche). Der ist jetzt schon ca. 20. Jahre alt, und voller Pflanzen, die diesen Teich schon von alleine sauber halten. Hier wird auch das Wasser wieder angesaugt, für die vorher beschriebene Filteranlage...wie gesagt, mit grünem Wasser oder trüben Wasser habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Im nächsten Jahr, wenn das neue Gerätehaus steht, werde ich aber noch einen weiteren 1.000L IBC Container Patronen-Filter bauen, mal schauen was das noch so bringt...

Also nun zu meiner Frage:

Mit welchen Belägen habt ihr eure Schwimmteiche ausgestattet, und was eignet sich bestens zur Säuberung, und vor allem....was macht den wenigsten Aufwand?

Das NG-System mit Beton hat mich wirklich enttäuscht...macht nur Arbeit. Auch das Ziel-Saugsystem am Boden des Schwimmteiches läuft so lala. Ich müsste eigentlich 2-3 x am Tag das Rohr in eine andere Ecke legen, damit der Neueintrag abgesaugt wird...

Hier mal der Blick auf den Filtergraben, der wirklich seine Aufgabe sehr gut erledigt...

 


Grüße aus dem momentan verregneten Oberhausen

Rainer


----------



## Geisy (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Rainer 

An der blanken Folie bilden sich auch Algen. Irgend etwas stimmt doch mit deinen Wasserwerten nicht sonst würden sich keine Algen bilden. Du musst also erst den Grund finden sonst bringt eine Änderung wenig. Bei mir sind Algen nur im Filtergraben. Im Teich legen sich nur leichte Schwebstoffe ab die die Fische zum Bodenablauf befördern. Der helle Putz ist  immer gut sichtbar.


----------



## Teich-Taucher (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Geisy,

die Wasserwerte sind TOPP. Hab sie zwar die letzten Wochen nicht mehr gemessen, aber das war immer OK. Jetzt sollte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass der Schwimmteich eigentlich total ungünstig liegt. Unser Vorbesitzer hat das Teil (war vorher ein Pool) unter Bäumen (__ Ahorn, Kastanien usw.) angelegt. Ich habe also immer aus irgendeiner Ecke einen Eintrag. Ist auch weiter nicht schlimm. Was mich nach wie vor irritiert ist die Beobachtung, dass am Schwimmteich-Boden sich eigentlich nur Sediment ablagert, am Hang aber Algen festwachsen... Das Wasser ist glasklar, nur im Hang sind immer irgendwelche Nährstoffe vorhanden, dass die Algen sich dort vermehren können.

Aus der Bauphase weiß ich noch, dass wir den Boden mit der Kelle ziemlich glatt gezogen haben, am Hang aber auf Grund der Rutschgefahr gröber gearbeitet haben. Möglicherweise sind die Poren da einfach zu groß...

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## karlethecat (28. Juni 2014)

Teich-Taucher schrieb:


> die Wasserwerte sind TOPP


 Erklär' das mal was ist "topp" deiner Meinung nach?
Wenn sie wirklich "topp" wären würden sich auch nicht überall Algen bilden ...


----------



## Teich-Taucher (28. Juni 2014)

Ich werde die Wasserwerte demnächst mal zur Verfügung stellen, momentan ist das Wasser aber eh "hin", da durch den besagten Wasserverlust auch die Filterung ausgeschaltet ist. 

Ich habe auch nicht überall Algen. Ich weiß nicht wie es es noch anders beschreiben soll. Ich hab kein Thema damit, so 1x die Woche mit der Muli den Boden abzusaugen, da sich der Eintrag einfach auf Grund der Lage nicht verhindern lässt. Aber aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen sorgt  die unterschiedliche Beschaffung des Bodens dafür, dass sich an einigen Stellen im Schwimmteich Algen munter festsetzen können, und anderen Stellen eben nicht.


----------



## Teich-Taucher (28. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht versuche ich es mal andersHerüm 

So sieht mein Wasser im Fischteich aus. Das ist auch meine Definition von "kein Algenproblem".
Die ganze Anlage ist ziemlich naturbelassen, also kein NagelscherenSchnitt an den Pflanzen, wenn wisst was ich meine...

Am Boden dürfen sich ruhig mal durch Sediment, Algen bilden, gehört ja auch zum Wasserkreislauf dazu..
Ein Algenproblem fängt für mich dann an, wenn ich nicht mehr bis zum Boden schauen kann, und das Wasser grün wird.
Hab ich aber nicht...also funktioniert aus meiner Sicht die Filterung optimal.

Das Problem (neben dem Leck) das ich habe, dass sich im Schwimmteich an einigen Stellen (z.B. am Hang und in den Ufermatten) Algen tummeln, wohlfühlen,
festsetzen und nur sehr schwer zu entfernen sind. Am Boden dagegen tut sich überhaupt nix. Da ist es umgangssprachlich mal "dreckig", kann man(n) dann aber
wie in der Wohnung auch, mal eben absaugen...


 

Beste Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Teich-Taucher (28. Juni 2014)

Ach ja, wen es dann vielleicht interessiert:

Das Leck ist an einer Foliendurchführung entstanden...also menschlich (von mir) verursacht, das habe ich schon mal erkannt :-(


----------



## McFly72 (28. Juni 2014)

Na wenigstens hast du die Ursache für den Wasserverlust schon mal gefunden.


----------



## Teich-Taucher (28. Juni 2014)

Hat ja auch sage und schreibe 4 JAHRE gehalten ....HöHöHö 

...ich glaube das war auch die Stelle damals, wo ich zu meinem Schatzi nach 4 Bier und 2 Ouzo gesagt habe:...

"komm, das mach ich jetzt noch eben fertig!!!!"


----------



## Teich-Taucher (6. Juli 2014)

So, den Fehler im System bzw. die Ursache vom Leck jetzt endgültig gefunden...

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber Innotec hat sich nach 5 Jahren unter Wasser quasi "aufgelöst" an einigen Klebestellen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, ob ich vielleicht etwas falsch gemacht habe beim Kleben, oder das für Innotec normal ist?

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere auch schon einige Langzeiterfahrung mit Innotec gemacht...

Grüße aus Oberhausen
Rainer


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juli 2014)

Teich-Taucher schrieb:


> Hat ja auch sage und schreibe 4 JAHRE gehalten ....HöHöHö
> 
> ...ich glaube das war auch die Stelle damals, wo ich zu meinem Schatzi nach 4 Bier und 2 Ouzo gesagt habe:...
> 
> "komm, das mach ich jetzt noch eben fertig!!!!"



Jetzt sag aber bitte nicht, daß es der Ouzo war  , da haste einfach geschlampt, weil die Frau wieder wichtiger war .... lol .
Du hast das Loch zumindest gefunden - ein Teilsieg ist auch ein Sieg .

Gruß Andreas.

P.S. ach so - schöne Teiche - alle zwei. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Teich-Taucher (6. Juli 2014)

Was auch immer 

Fest steht, dass sich das Innotec aufgelöst hat, und 2-3 schöne klaffende Lücken an einer Nahtstelle (Durchgangsrohr) vorhanden sind.
Wenn ich das jetzt klebe, und es hält wieder nur 5 Jahre, wäre das auch blöd...

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,


Teich-Taucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt klebe, und es hält wieder nur 5 Jahre, wäre das auch blöd...


Hhhmmm, also Innotec ist wieder so allgemein... War es Adhesal oder Power Bond, oder...

Du schreibst immer nur 'Folie' oder '1,4mm Folie'. - Es wäre interessanter zu wissen welche: EPDM, PVC, oder?
Dann kann man nach der passenden Reparaurmethode suchen...

Die Folie kannste ja vorher mit dem Rest des hochprozentigen Ouzo reinigen...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich-Taucher (6. Juli 2014)

Gut, also jetzt versuche ich es mal ganz genau....

INNOTEC von Adheseal
Teichfolie: Naturagart grün in 1.4mm PVC
Überbau: vermörtelte Verbundmatte
Unterbau: Naturagart Vlies 900er, Hälfte vom Beckenrand noch eine Stahlwand (vom alten Pool)



und Carsten, jetzt weiß ich auch warum das nicht funktioniert hat mit den Klebestellen...
Ich dachte immer, Ouzo ist zum trinken....aber das ist wohl wie du sagst eher zum reinigen geeignet...Danke dafür 

Grüße Rainer


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,

sehr gut. Dass Du zur Vorreinigung den Ouzo nimmst, das ist ja nun erst einmal geklärt. 

Zur Sicherheit kannst Du ja noch ein anderes Mittel nutzen um die Algenschicht zu entfernen. Die Silikonschicht sollte sich ja in den letzten 4 Jahren in Selbstzufriedenheit aufgelöst haben. Ansonsten habe ich die zu klebenden Stellen immer noch mit Aceton gereinigt. Die so gesäuberten Stellen danach ordentlich mit Sandpapier aufrauhen. Nicht vorher, sonst reibt man den Dreck hinein.

Nun gibt es 2 Wege:
Verschweißen per Heißluft, oder Verkleben mit einem PVC-Kleber(Quellschweißmittel aus THF und PVC) welcher lösemittelhaltig ist.
Bei beiden Verfahren wird das Material der zu verklebenden Fläche angelöst und stellt so besser eine haltbare Verbindung her.
(Auch wenn mich nun evtl. einige schlagen werden: Adhesal vom Hersteller Innotec empfiehlt sich hier aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht, da dieser Kleber lösemittelfrei ist.)

Da Du Deine Folie bei Naturagart gekauft hast, dann würde ich empfehlen, dass Du dort auch den Kleber kaufst: FK2.
Sicher ist sicher, denn die sollten auch wissen welcher Kleber ihre Folien sicher zusammen hält.
Eine Anleitung dazu findest Du hier:
http://shop.naturagart.de/out/media/30945-folienkleber-anleitung.pdf
Darin beschrieben ist auch das Heißluftklebeverfahren. Ich weiß nicht ob Du Dir das zutraust, dass hält ebenfalls auf jeden Fall bombenfest.

*Wichtig - Arbeitsschutz:*
Bei beiden Verfahren ist das Befeuchten Deiner Atemwege mit Ouzo unbedingt zu empfehlen, um so einen besseren Schutz vor evtl. aufsteigenden giftigen Gasen zu erhalten. Den verbleibenden Restgeschmack kann man mit vergorenem Hopfensaft herunter spülen. Nachspülen nicht vergessen. 


Hoffe, dass Dir das etwas weiter hilft...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Nachtrag:
Was ich so auf den Bildern sehen kann: Deine Anlage gefällt mir.  like

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Da Du mir ausdrücklich erlaubt hast zu nörgeln:
Alles herrlich grün und so... Aber vor dem Filtergraben 'beglücken' Ufermatten meine Augen. Falls die bei vollem Wasserstand so zu sehen sind, kannste die Dinger nicht noch irgendwie cool abtarnen? Einmauern mit irgendwas, was auch in und um den Teich vorkommt. Oder einen Steg drüber, oder...
Wie gesagt: Ansonsten hinterlässt das, was zu sehen ist, einen guten Eindruck


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2014)

Moin Rainer, 

da ja dein Hauptproblem in Lösung steht, mal eine Idee zum zweiten Problem den Algen. 
Algen wachsen ja da wo es genug Nährstoffe für sie gibt.
Dann haben sie auch gerne Licht und dann scheinen sie es bei mir auch lieber warm zu mögen. 
Alles trifft auf deinen Hang zu in Verbindung mit dem rauhen Untergrund der sie gut fest hält. 
Da bleibt nur eins Nährstoffe entziehen und sowas wie Blätter per Skimmer schon vor dem absetzen und zersetzen dem Kreislauf entziehen.  Evtl. ein Simmer mit LH antrieb und einer schönen Strumpfhose 

LG Rene


----------



## Teich-Taucher (7. Juli 2014)

Also wo fange ich jetzt an 

@ Carsten

Ich habe zwar einen ordentliches Heißluftgebläse von Bosch, aber an den markanten Stellen mit den Löchern ist der Untergrund nicht gerade glatt. Die Folie liegt also nicht plan auf...das traue ich mir im Moment noch nicht zu.... (Vielleicht mit ein paar Ouzo?)

Ich werden wohl zu deinem Tipp tendieren, die Folie mit PVC Kleber (NaturaGart) zu kleben. Ich habe aber auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit PVC Kleber aus dem Baumarkt gemacht...

Zu den Ufermatten:
Wir würden heute nie nie nie mehr solche Ufermatten (von NG empfohlen) verwenden. Die sind teilweise bis zu 1,20 lang, und hängen über den Beckenrand bis in eine Tiefe von eben 1 Meter. Da drin verfängt sich aber auch alles, was nicht schnell genug von der Strömung bewegt wird und bietet dann einen herrlichen Untergrund Algenwuchs. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal aktuelle Bilder aus diesem Jahr zur Verfügung stellen, denn am Beckenrand hat die Natur schon sehr schön für Harmonie (Pflanzenwuchs) gesorgt,

Ach ja, und danke für das Loben und Nörgeln. Die klassische Feedbacktechnik geht aber wie folgt: Loben, Nörgeln (Wunsch aussprechen) und dann wieder Loben  Ergo fehlt noch etwas 

Auch der Wall vom Filtergraben wird einer Revision unterzogen, wobei auch hier die Natur schon super Dienste geleistet hat...wie gesagt, aktuelle Bilder folgen noch


@ rene

Ich habe 2 Skimmer. Einer davon läuft 24h am Tag, das ist nämlich der Überlauf zum Fischteich. Der "Sog" des Überlaufes holt schon eine Menge von der Wasseroberfläche weg. Bei Bedarf kann ich noch einen "echten" Skimmer dazuschalten, der quasi entgegensetzt (Himmelsrichtung) arbeitet. So habe ich je nach Windverhältnisse immer 2 Optionen.

Die momentan Planung für den Hang geht Richtung Dichtschlämme, wahrscheinlich PCI oder Bostik von Hornbach. Wobei Bostik sich im technischen Merkblatt nicht so richtig über die Trinkwassereigung auslässt. Ich werde dort mal die Tage anrufen. Ceresit kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage, denn es kostet ca. 60,-€ für 5-6qm. Da liegen PCI und Bostik schon in einem besseren Rahmen. Insgesamt habe ich ausgerechnet, dass ich für ca. 100qm Dichtschlämme benötige, da finde ich es schon sehr wichtig auf den Preis zu achten...

Zum Luftantrieb bzw. Luftheber..

Da bin ich noch in der Testphase. Die Lecks im Schwimmteich haben meinen chillenden Sommerplan (ein wenig mit LH-Technik spielen) leider ein wenig gestört. Kommt aber noch...das Equipment ist schon da...

So, jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich alle Fragen soweit beantworten konnte...

Grüße aus Oberhausen
Rainer

PS: Nachdem der Schwimmteich jetzt komplett leer ist, konnte ich mir die Stellen mal ganz genau anschauen...Adheseal haftet nur noch, aber klebt nicht mehr. Mit dem kleinen Finger kann ich die Klebenähten öffnen...so sollte es dann wohl nicht sein..

Noch eins: ein leerer Teich sieht so s...... und trostlos aus, das könnt ihr mir glauben


----------



## Teich-Taucher (7. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild aus dem April diesen Jahres, die Natur hat aber zwischenzeitlich so richtig Gas gegeben...

... ein Weitwinkel, aber vielleicht kann man schon sehen, dass von der Ufermatte am Filtergraben nicht mehr so viel zu erkennen ist....Der Schwimmteich ist der hinter dem Fischteich, aus dieser Perspektive etwas schlecht zu erkennen...

 

@ Carsten 
Und eine Aufnahme von gerade eben...wie gesagt, ein leerer Schwimmteich sieht echt s...... aus :-(
Ich glaube hier kannst du ganz gut erkennen, was die Natur schon aus den Ufermatten gemacht hat


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,

Du hast geschrieben:


Teich-Taucher schrieb:


> Ach ja, und danke für das Loben und Nörgeln. Die klassische Feedbacktechnik geht aber wie folgt: Loben, Nörgeln (Wunsch aussprechen) und dann wieder Loben  Ergo fehlt noch etwas



Dabei habe ich doch genau das eingehalten:


DbSam schrieb:


> Da Du mir ausdrücklich erlaubt hast zu nörgeln:
> <Lob>Alles herrlich grün und so... </Lob><Nörgeln mit Wunsch/Idee>Aber vor dem Filtergraben 'beglücken' Ufermatten meine Augen. Falls die bei vollem Wasserstand so zu sehen sind, kannste die Dinger nicht noch irgendwie cool abtarnen? Einmauern mit irgendwas, was auch in und um den Teich vorkommt. Oder einen Steg drüber, oder... </Nörgeln mit Wunsch/Idee>
> <Lob>Wie gesagt: Ansonsten hinterlässt das, was zu sehen ist, einen guten Eindruck</Lob>


 Plan und Vorgabe erfüllt 

Und wenn die Ufermatten jetzt nicht mehr so zu sehen sind, dann ist das doch Klasse - Ziel erreicht. Das konnte ich doch auf den alten Fotos nicht sehen. Deswegen hatte ich doch auch geschrieben: "Falls die bei vollem Wasserstand so zu sehen sind..."
Also habe ich jetzt nichts mehr zu nörgeln, schade... 
Um Deine Algen kümmert sich schon Rene. 

Zum Kleber:


Teich-Taucher schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit PVC Kleber aus dem Baumarkt gemacht...


Den kannst Du natürlich gern nutzen, der kann evtl. auch ebenso gut wie der FK2-Kleber halten. Ich persönlich bin aber nicht der absolute Chemiefreak und würde deshalb nur den für diese Folie empfohlenen Kleber kaufen, auch wenn der 10€ mehr kosten würde. Es ist bekannt, dass PVC-Folie nicht gleich PVC-Folie ist. Und wenn mir der FK2-Kleber doch zu teuer wäre, dann würde ich heiß kleben lernen. Aber alles andere wäre mir zu unsicher... Es kann auch sein, dass ich das zu verbissen sehe. Aber bei Dingen wie eine Klebenaht bei einer Teichfolie, welche nur mit riesen Aufwand zu reparieren ist...
*hust* Du bekommst doch gerade das Ergebnis des von Dir vor 4 Jahren verwendeten Klebers präsentiert. Warum nochmal einen anderen Kleber nutzen? Wäre mir wegen ein paar € viel zu heikel... 
Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass Du Dir eine Firma kommen lässt. Da hast Du dann im Normalfall Gewährleistung...


Wird schon,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Ah, nachträglich editiert und noch ein Foto nachgeschoben:


Teich-Taucher schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier kannst du ganz gut erkennen, was die Natur schon aus den Ufermatten gemacht hat


Ich sehe das aktuelle Bild und bin daher ganz still.


----------



## Teich-Taucher (7. Juli 2014)

yes i know...

Ich muss sowieso bei Naturagart Folie nachbestellen, um das alles auszubessern. Dann werde ich auch direkt den entsprechenden Kleber bestellen.
Adheseal habe ich ja noch massenweise in der Garage...so für alle Fälle, weil irgendwo "leckt" es ja immer....zumindest am Filter...und da hält es seltsamerweise...


----------



## troll20 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Carsten, 

um die Algen wollt ich mich eigentlich nicht kümmern, das können die alleine viel besser 
Und ob eine Fa. Gewährleistung bei einer alten Folie gibt wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

LG Rene


----------



## Teich-Taucher (7. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ah, nachträglich editiert und noch ein Foto nachgeschoben:
> 
> Ich sehe das aktuelle Bild und bin daher ganz still.




Das ist übrigens mal ein Filtergraben . Wir haben das einfach mal alles wachsen lassen, so wie die Natur es wollte. Anfänglich ein paar Pflanzen aus dem Schwimmteich, das war's dann aber auch...

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, wie der Filtergraben im Laufe der Saison an Fahrt aufnimmt. Hab es zwar noch nie ausprobiert, aber ich denke, dass der Schwimmteich alleine durch den Filtergraben immer schön klar bleiben würde...

By the way, hier ein Warnhinweis:

Nehmt für einen Filtergraben bitte nie Pflanzen aus einem bestehenden Fischteich. Es könnte sein (Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch) dass ihr Fischeier mit in den Filtergraben bekommt. Dies führt dann dazu, dass ihr nach ein paar Monaten eine schöne Population im Filtergraben habt, und wenn ihr dann wie wir das Ansaugrohr zum Schwimmteich ohne Siebrohr habt, schwimmen diese Fische dann irgendwann lustig und vergnügt in den selbigen. Die Rettungsaktion vom Wochenende war schon nicht ohne, wir haben bei 100 aufgehört zu zählen...na ja, jetzt sind sie alle vergnügt im Fischteich, und dürfen dort in Rente gehen...


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rene,



troll20 schrieb:


> um die Algen wollt ich mich eigentlich nicht kümmern, das können die alleine viel besser





Zu Deiner Bemerkung zur Gwährleistung:
Ich bezweifle das ehrlich gesagt auch. Mir ging das auch durch den Kopf, aber da wäre wieder ein vielleicht/könnte/sollte gekommen...
Deswegen hatte ich dann geschrieben: "im Normalfall"



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich-Taucher (7. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch keine Lust mich in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit NG auf eine Diskussion einzulassen.
Die sind so von ihrem System überzeugt, dass da auch jede Diskussion zwecklos ist. In Fachkreisen spricht man da von "Theorieinduzierter Blindheit" 

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, häufen sich in den letzten Jahre aber die Hinweise, dass Algen sich auf Zement äußerst wohlfühlen sollen, zumindest wenn man sich im NG-Forum mal ein wenig umschaut....

Und die ZST funktioniert bei denen auch nur so wirkungsvoll, weil jeden Tag (bevor die Besucher kommen) wohl ein oder mehrere Taucher in den See springen, und die ZST-Rohre verlegen und hier und da auch mit einem separaten "handgeführten" Saugsystem nachhelfen...

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## troll20 (7. Juli 2014)

Na nicht umsonst werden auch dort inzwischen Bodenabĺäufe und Vorfilter alla Trommler für den Filtergraben angeboten 
Manchmal können auch die mit "Theorieinduzierter Blindheit" geschlagenen dazu lernen. Nur sollten solche auch zu ihren Fehlern stehen und nicht weiter überholte Systeme anbieten. 

LG Rene


----------



## Teich-Taucher (9. Juli 2014)

Wie bereits erwähnt ist eine Idee momentan, den Hang mit Dichtungsschlämme zu "verdichten".
Hat da vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrung mit, und wie sieht es dann mit der algenfreundlichkeit der Schlämme aus?

Grüße
Rainer

PS: irgendwie sollte ich mal das was in meiner Signatur steht, auch einfach mal wieder tun


----------



## andreas w. (20. Juli 2014)

Hmm, ich möchte nichts schlechtes über die Dichtschlämme sagen, aber für mich als Fliesenleger ist die Schlämme die nicht anderes ist, als Sand + Zement + jede Menge chemischer Zusätze (ein- oder zwei komponentige Dichtschlämme ist relativ egal) nicht unbedingt für dauerhafte Unterwassereinsätze zu empfehlen. 
Angeblich ist die Schlämme, wenn sie "durchgetrocknet" ist, in ihrer Konsistenz und den anderen Eigenschaften gleichbleibend, aber ich habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Die Konsistenz hat sich teilweise verändert/ verschlechtert und die Haftfähigkeit zum Untergrund hat auch nachgelassen - und das auf Balkonen mit zu wenig Gefälle, nicht unter (drückendem) Wasser.
Kann ein qualitativer Unterschied unter den Schlämmem sein, je nach Preis kann sich das etwas verändern, ich persönlich würde davon abraten. 

Ist nur eine subjektive Meinung - kann sein, daß andere mit besserem Material bessere Erfolge hatten. In dem Falle Glückwunsch  .

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer, mein Tipp gegrn Algen ist der Fadenalgenfilter. 
Einfach im Filtergraben an einet sonnigen Stelle einen Miniteich anlegen und dort Algen züchten  und ernten. Bei mir und einigen anderen hat es prima funktioniert. Somit brauchst Du nicht mehr tauchen um zu ernten sondern sammelst sie bequem aus dem Miniteich.
Funktion der Algen bleibt erhalten nur an anderer Stelle.


----------

